

Infinite scrolling doesn't work - csomar
http://omarabid.com/infinite-scrolling-doesnt-work?ref=hn

======
taproot
1) links, easily workable solutions to this - including your own just dont
have them.

2) speed - it can be done without becoming sluggish, please dont hold the
scrolling accountable for people who dont implement it correctly

3) tracking - aka bookmarking, if you cant use push state thats your problem,
again please dont decree the scrolling broken because you dont know how to do
it right.

4) impolite loading, it should happen automatically thats the whole point, it
should happen before you see the end of the page but not as the page loads.

All in all sounds like your claiming a good usability technique doesnt work
plainly because you cant make it work.

------
sp332
It can be done well. Here's a usable way to link to a certain place in an
infinite page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2592741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2592741)

